# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  exercise AND hair loss--please respond

## mary123

can exercise cause hair loss?  i have read conflicting studies that say that exercise can both increase and reduce testosterone/dht levels.   

my last shedding episode (the worst one)--the one that i never fully recovered from was in response to a weight loss and daily exercise program.  when i slowed the exercise program and then stopped it--my hair loss stopped a few weeks later, and then i experienced hair growth a month or so later.  my exercise program was by no means intensive or rigorous.

listen, i understand the benefits of exercise for our overall well-being.  the reason i am asking this question is b/c i want to begin exercising again, but i am terrified--the association for me between exercise and hair loss was pretty evident.  

can anyone offer me some clarification on this subject.  am i just imaging a connection between hair loss and exercise.  what is the science?

i hope someone answers this question.  it has been bothering me for a while.  i feel stuck.

mary

----------


## Marianne

Mary, your hairloss may be more related to a decrease in body fat and a decrease intake of protein that usually occurs when you are trying to lose weight or just exercising. If you are exercising, be sure to consume enough calories and protein. Take a high quality multivitamin and a calcium suppliment with viatmin D. Focus more on health and feeling good verse losing weight.  :Smile:

----------


## blowmeup

This was also talked about here:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1046

----------


## whoops

I acknowledge that working out is good for your body but if your hair comes out more i would rather have hair then create another reason for hair loss - what supplements can we take for counteracting this testosterone? What foods? I heard eating grass or wheat juice everyday is good plus scalp exercise and rubbing your fingernails together. I was told no alcohol and no fizzy drinks or sugar as well as a lesser amount of meat. Any suggestions?

----------

